# do you wake up at least once a night?



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I can't remember the last time I slept 7 hours straight. I always wake up at least once a night, after 3, 4 hours to urinate. I was wondering if anyone here is the same, and how that affects your sleep quality? Do you find it harder to go back to sleep?


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I use to but now between trazodone and my c-Pap machine I do much better.

C-Pap is a device that forces me to breath despite my sleep apnea


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Since I've been on Zoloft I've been waking one or two times a night to go to the loo and eventually I have been able to get back to sleep more easily than in the past.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I never wake up during the night anymore. I did for a period due to some major depression but drugs soon fixed that problem.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

for several years, since i was 12, i would take a long time to fall asleep then wake up at least a few times during the night. i actually thought it was perfectly normal until i would sleep over at friend's house or when someone would talk about how weird it is that they woke up only once during the night. it wasn't until a year ago when i went on seroquel (18 at the time) that i was able to sleep for a full 8 hours without waking up.

so you should get some sleeping medication, it would help a lot.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah I just started waking up a night during these past few weeks. It was ever since I started to eat more high fibre foods. Digestion thing? It does make me more tired throughout the day and harder to get up. My brother had this too, but it was a kidney problem. He ate more vegetables and fruits, and less protein, and problem solved.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

i'm beginning to think i have a kidney problem from my tegretol medication.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

You a hypochondriac like me? Seeing the doctor then? I know some signs of kidney problems is pain in that area, increase in urination, blood in urine, pain from urinating, and cloudy urine. I have no medical experience just google.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wake up to urinate but i also drink a lot of water. rarely is the time that i cannot fall right back to sleep. i dont normally have any problems with falling asleep. if anything im too tired throughout the day. 7 hours though? i usually get between 5-6 hours of sleep even on my days off


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

On my work days I find it hard to sleep more than 5 hours, but on my weekends I can sleep for 12 hours no problem.. weird.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> i wake up to urinate but i also drink a lot of water. rarely is the time that i cannot fall right back to sleep. i dont normally have any problems with falling asleep. if anything im too tired throughout the day. 7 hours though? i usually get between 5-6 hours of sleep even on my days off


Five or six hours? :eek That is not nearly enough for me, and falls short of the recommended amount. That is why you are tired throughout the day.

I very rarely have any problems sleeping.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

When I get more than 6 hours of sleep or so I think I do.

You know I read people used to split their sleep into 2 periods until about 150 years ago--in Euroamerican culture anyway. They'd get up for an hour or three and feel in the mood to get things done, or just sit or lie there for a while or **** or something.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm obviously not doing so well tonight (3.50am and up for 2 hours)!
I always wake up 7-9am no matter when I went to bed. I can't sleep again without going to the toilet and will need to go if woken early by something at say 1am. I usually get approx 8 hours sleep but always feel shattered (anxiety/depression?)
I asked my Dr about getting up to go to the loo and she said it was OK as long as I went straight back to sleep.
I don't eat much fibre, but then probably eat far too much fat/sugar and too little fruit/veg.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I ALWAYS wake up at least once. It's usually because I have to eat something (weird hereditary trait), or I'm thirsty, or just because. Lately it takes me 20-60 minutes to get back to sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wake up once or twice for a couple seconds, then fall back asleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wake up at least a few times, but I don't get out of bed or anything.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes/no, it depends on my depression level, the more depressed I am, the more I wake up. 

I'm also on Effexor, because it makes me sleepy, I thought it was best taken at night, I found out this could be a culprit in causing me to wake up.

Now, when I do wake up, I'm up for hours, I'm almost beginning to enjoy Nancy Grace.

I lay there, toss and turn, look at the clock, if i see it's going on say 5:00 AM, I'll just say sod it and get up.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I wake up nearly every night at least once or twice to use the bathroom. I have always done that so it doesn't bother me at all or effect me in any way. I always fall right back to sleep no problem for the most part, unless I have been sleeping a lot, then I might have a hard time falling back asleep. When working my last job, I worked nights and live underneath an Optometrist office. So while I sleep, they are above me walking around, talking, working, banging on stuff.. I would wake up more than twice because they can be so loud sometimes...


----------



## limelight85 (Mar 15, 2008)

When im depressed i wake up usually once at some point in the night. Most of the time i can fall right back asleep, but if im anxious about something thats going on the next day then sometimes ill be up for an hour or so.


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

I wake up several times a night to pee. My bladder must be tiny. :lol


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

yep every night once to pee


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

On weekdays I'll wake up 3 maybe 4 times a night. On weekends its usually just 2. Last night was amazing though. I woke up only 1 time the whole night and I haven't had good sleep like that for months/possibly a year. It was probably just beer though. It puts me to sleep pretty good.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

Every school day it takes me about 2 hours to go to sleep and i wake up at around 3. It takes me about another 2 hours to go back to sleep.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I always wake up at least once or twice. It would be a weird feeling to sleep like seven or eight hours straight. I don't think I've ever done that.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I go to sleep in the early morning so I usually get woken up by other people getting ready for the day.


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

If I don't have my seroquel at night to put me to sleep I'm up pretty much the whole night just miserable. ..When I take my seroquel for a sleeping aid I am just knocked out..my girlfriend is like ahhh your taking that now but I wanna talk..in 40 minutes I am gone she can push, pull, hit me I just wake up to that alarm clock when it's time to make the coffee.  ohhhh yeah


----------

